# What does everyone think of the JJ deal?



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

hi everyone,

i'm from vancouver which is really close to nash's hometown. what do you guys think of the JJ deal?

personally, i like it. the suns are building for the future still with the exception of nash who is the only guy who is getting a bit old. even though he doesn't play like it. boris diaw is young and i think has some potential with the right molding. the draft picks will be good because of colangelo. they should be high also coming from atlanta. i don't blame joe johnson for leaving. atlanta is paying him almost 14 million a year for 5 years which i think is way more than he deserves. that's all. please respond.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm from vancouver which is really close to nash's hometown. what do you guys think of the JJ deal?
> 
> personally, i like it. the suns are building for the future still with the exception of nash who is the only guy who is getting a bit old. even though he doesn't play like it. boris diaw is young and i think has some potential with the right molding. the draft picks will be good because of colangelo. they should be high also coming from atlanta. i don't blame joe johnson for leaving. atlanta is paying him almost 14 million a year for 5 years which i think is way more than he deserves. that's all. please respond.



Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The Suns made the correct move here, that is for sure.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

For the Suns it was a no brainer...

What they would have had if they signed JJ:

JJ

What they got for not signing JJ:

Diaw, two first rounders, 6.1 Mill TE, and 14 million in cap space for 6 years


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ehh, I don't know. Depends on how good we do next season.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I think all in all they had to do the trade. Maybe not specifically with Atlanta, but a trade was necessary. They could have skated by for 1 more season with last years lineup and the salary that came with it. A trade was inevitable though and I am glad that JJ was the victim and not Marion. Marion is worth his current salary, JJ is an $8-10 mil player not $14mil.

What we got in return was OK. They could have gotten a better player in there maybe Salim or Childress. The real value of this trade though is not Diaw it is the TE and those picks (as long as we don't trade them away like the Deng pick).

Overall I am happy with it after the shock of losing JJ wore off.

Oh btw JJ shouldnt' be JJ on this board anymore, no dis to Joe Johnson. JJ should now be Jim Jackson....or maybe even James Jones.

:cheers:


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

i've gotten over it. so i'm not upset or anything... i wish him well in every season he has with them (atl) i'm just glad its all over. now i can go back to my normal self again! lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Got a 6.1 Million dollar exception? That will be huge for you. The MLE is supposed to get smaller next year, and with the delay in his signing, and extended due to the FA signing period pushed back... you'll have plenty of time to use that next year.

-Petey


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> Got a 6.1 Million dollar exception? That will be huge for you. The MLE is supposed to get smaller next year, and with the delay in his signing, and extended due to the FA signing period pushed back... you'll have plenty of time to use that next year.
> 
> -Petey


According to Colangelo we're using it THIS year. In fact Bryan said in the Burke and Grant press conference that it might be within the next couple days. However TE's can be split up so there's no saying we'll use the whole thing in one pop.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

IMO, more than Everything- It was Pheonix who made Joe Johnson. Raja Bell and Jimi Jackson, Can easily step into his shoes- we're talking about the Pheonix Suns Here guys. You shouldn't be upset just cause of a one player- especially when he's not one of the real engines of this team.

Johnson is a kind a player you can easily replace. He's not Nash, Amare, Shaq or Manu type- Actually- He was kinda filler- In this Suns team. 

This year Suns- may be less attractive offensively. May not be the same killing machine from last year. But I guarentee you- that With the addition of Kurt Thomas, The Suns will finally get a real FRONT Court of Amare-Kurt, Marion will go back to SF- The D will be a whole lot more aggresive, No more teams will be celebrating beneath the Suns' glace- The suns will be a whole lot more of a Stable team. And after getting that TE- If you can really use it wisely- and add some real depth to the roster- I believe you can be a real threat to the ugly SAS.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> For the Suns it was a no brainer...
> 
> What they would have had if they signed JJ:
> 
> ...


well, not exactly. it's not 14 million in cap space, because the suns are still going to be at or over the cap(and will stay there once amare gets his new deal). diaw wasn't even getting 20+ minutes on the terrible hawks. he could contribute, or maybe not. then the picks are going to be lottery protected. it's obviously better than nothing, but it definitely wasn't a no brainer.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Joe Johson was just a role player for yall................

Atlanta thinks hes gonna be a leader or superstar to that team but thats not whats gonna go down............. he didnt do anything until Nash, Amare and Q. Rich came there..... he got gassed and all his numbers are off Nash and them........ thats just how i think of this


hes good but a team like Atlanta paying 70 Mil. for him was crazy........ its crazy for any team to pay him that much for 5 years... ESPECIALLY a team like Atlanta

thats just how i look at it.........


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Better than letting JJ walk or having 3 max contracts.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree with everything that has been said. JJ isnt worth a max deal and shouldnt of gotten it. And for us to even get anything for having hte hawks overpay him is great if you ask me. It helps us in the future, it will helps us rebuild the team when nash retires or is too old to play anymore or add depth. Plus Colangelo always makes smart deals (Jim Jackson last year). ANd I agree that JJ is now Jim Jackson and not Joe Johnson.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

You guys are screwed. Without him your team will go from being 1st last year to 5th or 6th. Just look at what happened in the playoffs, when JJ got injured your team went down hill from then on.


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

What are you talking about Pasha The Great? Maybe you'd like to believe that Phoenix went down because of the loss of Joe Johnson, but really it was because they were facing the NBA champions. If Houston had been in Phoenix's position, they wouldn't avoid the sweep. 

~Yao Ming isn't as great as people say~

~Most all-star votes....pfff.....what a joke!~

~Guards and Small Forwards can sometimes rebound over him....HA!~


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> You guys are screwed. Without him your team will go from being 1st last year to 5th or 6th. Just look at what happened in the playoffs, when JJ got injured your team went down hill from then on.


Hmmm. The loss of Joe's hurt us alot in the playoffs, bu that is because we had 2 players on our bench that we used that had an effect. Jimmy and Hunter, hunter culdn't exactly take Joe's spot so we had no scoring coming off the bench. Now we have added capable scoring players. So if your going to talk about the negative side of loosing Joe and that we have no chance look at the players and depth we added and the chance to build a successful team for the future. 

Joe is a great player, i love his style but he played the most minutes in the NBA and got 17 ppg with excelent players aroudn him. He is a great player but not a max he will perform in Atlanta but not enuf. Good luck to Joe


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I didn't like the deal just because it is hard to see 2 of my favorite players go. When I thought of the future of the Suns, I think of JJ, Marion and Amare. Not really Nash because he is aging and won't be around forever. Junk to see him go.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> You guys are screwed. Without him your team will go from being 1st last year to 5th or 6th. Just look at what happened in the playoffs, when JJ got injured your team went down hill from then on.



im a suns fan, and i agree. If Bell cant step up, we are screwed. We may even fall past 6th. Remember we lost the only good shot blocker in our team in Hunter as well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

shazha said:


> im a suns fan, and i agree. If Bell cant step up, we are screwed. We may even fall past 6th. Remember we lost the only good shot blocker in our team in Hunter as well.


We did get Burke :sigh:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

You guys did better than you think in this trade. Diaw is a very talented player and coupled with the signing of Raja Bell who is also an underrated talent the Suns will not really skip a beat in my opinion.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey my fellow Suns fans!!!

I used to post here ALOT but after the final, I just gave up on basketball until the season starts. 

Well, for some reasons, I just wanted to check out NBA today and the headline is: JJ to Hawks??? I had so many WTF in my mind but after reading what was being offered and what's going on, I don't feel that bad now. 

Many Suns fans "used to" believe the future evolves around JJ, Amare, Marion but the truth is JJ was only a filler. He is a GOOD player but he can't lead a team like Nash/Amare. 

Basically, I feel bad that JJ left but we got 2 drafts and avoid paying max. contract!! That's not that bad at all. I knew we were going to try to re-sign JJ but Hawks went crazy and spent 70mil on a un-proven superstar. We knew JJ was awesome in the playoffs but I also know that we could beat Mavs with really only 6 players and we didn't lose all that bad for the first 2 games without JJ. Nash was shooting so well until JJ came back. I am not sure if it's because of JJ but I do know Nash turned into a passing-mode when JJ came back when he was shooting well over 50% as a guard. 


Anyway, some of you wonder why we sign Bell, well, he is a defense-oriented guard. I saw him plenty of times when he was with the Mavs and he is a decent defensive guard who MAY match Parker problem that Nash has. This is the only reason I see it. We have enough offense but not enough defense and Bell may be able to slow down Parker.  

As for Grant, Lakers fans hate him anyway. I don't mind having a strong Center sometimes to defend our freaking "open" lane. Amare can resume his PF and Marion to his SF sometimes, depending on the opponent. 


Overall, I think we've got a pretty solid team this year.  And what's up with Finely?? Please don't sign him.... you don't know how much I hate him when I watched Mavs games in the playoffs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Hey my fellow Suns fans!!!
> 
> I used to post here ALOT but after the final, I just gave up on basketball until the season starts.
> 
> ...



Hey maaang good to see you back I enjoyed reading those posts!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> As for Grant, Lakers fans hate him anyway. I don't mind having a strong Center sometimes to defend our freaking "open" lane. Amare can resume his PF and Marion to his SF sometimes, depending on the opponent.


Not necessarily true, as a Lakers fan I had no hard feelings against Brian. The only issue I and most of my Laker brethren had with him was in dealing with the knowledge that he was comprising 1/4 of our entire payroll and giving us lackluster efforts night in and night out. Now, I absolutely understand the fact that he is not the same player he was with the Kings or Blazers or even in his early days in Miami, but we lost Shaq and were left with Brian in his stead. I would bet that might be a tough pill to swallow for any fan of any NBA team.

But, no qualms - I like B-Grant and I sincerely hope he does well personally. Phoenix seems to have success with players such as Brian: Scott Williams, Tom Gugliotta, Wayman Tisdale, Hot Rod Williams...I think Grant will be a big help in much the same role this season. Good signing for your team Suns fans, especially since you don't have to pay his massive salary! :banana:


----------

